# Neat Non-Pigeon Video



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

You may love this videon, or hate it. The messafe you read is, unfortunately, all too true!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrmRM1519hA&feature_

Enjoy....and believe!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I just watched this and loved seeing all the birds but what in the world are they talking about?.......not allowing people to have exotics?......and, who is trying to do this?


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi Maggie! I think what the video is referring to is HSUS (Humane Society) advocating against breeding captive parrots, and i think this website does a good job of explaining why: http://www.parrotchronicles.com/novdec2003/overpopulation.htm.

That's at least what I came up with after searching the internet a bit!


----------

